# Threesome????



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well Crybaby finally found someone to love...?

The BB hen on the left has been a lonely girl for the past 8 months or so, no one seems to take an interest in her. She has pestered these two youngsters relentlessly (siblings from Mr. Lacey and Olivia' first clutch) till they finally seem to have given up and let her join them.

I have no idea if the young birds are hens or cocks or one of each..I guess time will tell and I am very curious to see if this little arrangement lasts and how it turns out.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

They make a lovely trio, I'm glad she found a couple of friends.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How sweet!

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a look of surprise on they little faces.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Charis said:


> What a look of surprise on they little faces.


Don't all threesomes have that look of surprise when caught? 

Seriously Snipes - they are adorable and I do hope the three of them turn out to be lifelong buds. Gotta give the one points for persistance


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They're so cute!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cute picture.  They do look like they got caught red handed.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> What a cute picture.  They do look like they got caught red handed.


I agree!

Look at those eyes...if that isn't a startled, "oh oh, busted!" look, I don't what is!! 

GREAT SHOT! 

Hugs and Scritches to the three buddies!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Terrific photo, Snipes! The threesome are just adorable!

Terry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*The more the merrier!!!*

She will be happy now....


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*!!!*

By the time I checked for eggs in the 3some's nest, there were already 4...oh well, I have been very distracted the past few weeks and moved too slow. I like to let new couples raise one baby anyway, *sigh*.

Was spending a few moments annoying the birds just now and made a rather frightening discovery. They've hatched one already and a 2nd is pipping. I have never seen this actual act of hatching before and would love to bring it inside and watch but I suppose it should stay with moms. Anyway, that was all well & good till I thought I was seeing double, cuz there were still 4 eggs in the nest...there were SIX eggs all together! This is not 2 hens and a cock, it's three hens! I don't just have lesbirds, I have tresbirds!! And....who knows who the father is?! are?! 

Anybody want to adopt some pretty babies:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> By the time I checked for eggs in the 3some's nest, there were already 4...oh well, I have been very distracted the past few weeks and moved too slow. I like to let new couples raise one baby anyway, *sigh*.
> 
> Was spending a few moments annoying the birds just now and made a rather frightening discovery. They've hatched one already and a 2nd is pipping. I have never seen this actual act of hatching before and would love to bring it inside and watch but I suppose it should stay with moms. Anyway, that was all well & good till I thought I was seeing double, cuz there were still 4 eggs in the nest...there were SIX eggs all together! This is not 2 hens and a cock, it's three hens! I don't just have lesbirds, I have tresbirds!! And....who knows who the father is?! are?!
> 
> Anybody want to adopt some pretty babies:


ROFL...ROFL...ROFL...
I'll pass on adopting any babies be they pretty or not!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

That picture is hilarious! It looks live you've just opened the bedroom door and caught them in the act. So cute <3 I wish Oddball, my ONLY male in the flock, would let the other girls join in on the action....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> ROFL...ROFL...ROFL...



I'm rolling in the floor with ya!! That is funny..........


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I pray that all 6 don't hatch  Holy moly..


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Anyway, that was all well & good till I thought I was seeing double, cuz there were still 4 eggs in the nest...there were SIX eggs all together! This is not 2 hens and a cock, it's three hens! I don't just have lesbirds, I have tresbirds!! And....who knows who the father is?! are?!


 Now this IS too funny! Wonder if you'll be able to guess at the father (or father's) by the babies coloring as they grow? You'll have to keep the pictures coming of course! Hope all the babies/babies-to-be are doing great today!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> I pray that all 6 don't hatch  Holy moly..


OH come on!!! 6 new little buggers would be awesome!! You've got enough parents to feed a dozen!! LOL
I think that would be a riot watching 3 hens and one cock raise 6 babies............It would certainly keep us all entertained for the next month..........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Renee...we are ALWAYS interested in more excitement!!

Don't think we've watched SIX eggs hatch...I wanna see who sits and when! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

